# A: Drive Error Press F1 to resume



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

I've tried restoring the bios back to system default settings and changed the boot sequence but no matter what when i start up my computer it beeps and gives me this:










It may not seem like a big deal but when i have logged in it takes so long to load a disk and that's when it decides to read it.

I put a disk in and it sometimes loads and when it does it takes forever just to open something, even though half the time it gives me some kind of error.

If you can think of any solutions please help because this is making everything stop responding.

Also the default boot sequence is

USB: Generic US
USB: Generic US
USB: Generic US

and i set it to 

CD/DVD: 3M-I+L-D
HDD: PM-Maxtor
USB: Generic US

and it does the same thing.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Try clearing the Bios.


----------



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

belfasteddie said:


> Try clearing the Bios.


Clearing the bios?


----------



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

Also everything stops responding all the time, when explorer stops responding i close it then open task manager and try to start explorer again, and then task manager stops responding!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

disable floppy in bios to start with


----------



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

magnethead said:


> disable floppy in bios to start with


Wow... it was so simple to fix 

Thank you so much, my cd drive is even working at normal speed again


----------



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

Sorry actually i'm still having a couple problems with it, it still is kind of slow and when i try to open files it says either 


> D:\setup.exe
> 
> Error performing inpage operation





> D:\install.exe is not a valid Win32 application.


or do nothing at all.

I was also reading around and the disk isn't corrupt.


----------

